# WSJ: Apple Streaming Service coming in the fall.



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Apple Inc.'s lofty plans to build an online television service are coming into sharper focus.
The technology giant is in talks with programmers to offer a slimmed-down bundle of TV networks this fall, according to people familiar with the matter. The service would have about 25 channels, anchored by broadcasters such as ABC, CBS and Fox and would be available on Apple devices such as the Apple TV, they said.
For now, the talks don't involve NBCUniversal, owner of the NBC broadcast network and cable channels like USA and Bravo, because of a falling-out between Apple and NBCUniversal parent company Comcast Corp., the people familiar with the matter said.

Continued @WSJ https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Apple+Plans+Web+TV+Service+in+Fall


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Still will have the Jock Tax based on other articles.


----------

